

I Love Ruby by A. K. Karthikeyan - wyclif
https://www.dropbox.com/s/y3q4vw9u3daj15r/ilr2012.pdf?m

======
writeclick
As someone who's been learning Ruby recently, this looked like a good read,
graciously offered to the world for free...

And then the authors implied that Mac users are stupid and that Ubuntu will
soon conquer the desktop.

command-q

